# 11/36 belt size



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...&modelDesc=MOWER DECK&blt=11&shdMod=&keyId=13

Finally get all my other problems fixed and the belt breaks lol
can anyone tell me the belt size? I guess it's called the blade drive belt, it's the one on top of the deck and possibly a belt diagram? Thanks in advance

Here is one I found online, But not sure it's correct


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*belt*

I would strongly suggest that you use an OEM belt. Sears,MTD,and others make them a certain way,and aftermarket belts,though close,won't last long or even fit properly,causing faster wear.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't really find anything else. That's why I'm here hoping somEone can point me in the right direction


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What make and model tractor is it?


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it have the single-blade round deck?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you still have the old belt that you could measure? Am I reading that right? Made in September 1964? That is a belt that runs in a single plane and may work fine with an aftermarket belt however if that is the belt available at sears I wouldn't hesitate to buy it.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

The way the belt broke, I can't get accurate measurement. And it's a double blade if I remember correctly, but I could be wrong. I thought 64 was a bit old too? I thought these were made in the 80s lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check this link,and you may be able to find your deck,then click on it for parts diagrams. The only one I found was a belt # 037x57ma .

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...2"+20+HP+SPX+Lawn+Tractor+150+Series&dn=13201


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this on Murray 85-36511x18. Is this your mower? 


















Part number 37x43 ?? 1/2x82.1" Mediatool list the belt as NLA. 
Check out this supplier. 
http://www.mfgsupply.com/12-4998-murray-37x43.html


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

My local NAPA auto store does a good job of matching these belts. If the belt gets thrown off part No. 21 ( idler bracket ) provided by skunkhome is usually the culprit.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if it is, or not. But I wonder if there is a difference in 4-36511x18 and 85-36511x18 blade belts


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

I ended up ordering it. That seems to be the closest I can find for my model number. Hopefully it'll fit and I can get this going. I've got a birthday party Sunday and my yard is already a week behind lol


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I trust you did not pay much for it. Some of those replacement belts can hit you hard in the wallet. I know in my choice of garden tractors a replacement belt can run $60+ and often parts have been changed over 35-40 years that change the dimensions that aren't apparent until you try to fit a new belt. For that reason I often run a rope around the pulleys and get a measurement then go to my local auto store and buy 3-4 belts in different lengths close to my measurement for $10-12 each then return the misfits after finding the right size. Often I find that the belt that fits is not the same as the OEM. Once I find the size I can decide to go with a premium belt or use the $10 belt.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ordering parts is something I don't do unless the part numbers match exactly and the zodiac sign must be right too. :lmao: Been burned too many times.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> I found this on Murray 85-36511x18. Is this your mower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a single blade, so no, not my deck. I can't for the life of me figure out what to do


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

No that's a two blade. Don't know why they only show one blade because they show 2 jack shafts that the blades attach to. Actually it is a very strange exploded drawing as the parts list does not state number of items required as is typical.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

After doing more research I've seen 36" belts for of course 36" decks for murray. I've seen 37x43 and a couple other sizes. But the 37x43 seems more common. I guess I'll try that. .


One more thing. I went to lowes and closest they had was a 38" so I got that thinking it would work because it was actually smaller than the belt in my hand that was on the mower. But after iput it on the deck the blades wouldn't really spin enough. Like too much slack. With that being said what the heck is going on here. The previous belt did always look a bit loose, but it worked fine until it broke. It was smaller than the 38 I got, but too slack for it to work? Maybe the previous one stretched before it broke? Or I have another pRoblem to check for?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought 37X43 was the part number not a size. The belt appears to be about 82" unless I am reading it incorrectly. I thought that belt had to go around both arbor pulleys and around the idler pulley back to the pto pulley. Surely that is longer than 38" since the arbor pulleys by themselves are about 18" apart.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

Correct

Maybe I just been reading everything wrong. I was starting to figure out was measured from inside diameter


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

37x43 too big. Any other ideas? 37x12? Or what about just a 36


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

We have no way of helping you. 

In one reply you don't seem to know where your mower is. You don't know if it has 1 blade or 2 blades. The way the belt broke you can't get a measurement but you took it to a store to compare, and two different mod. numbers - QUOTE: I wonder if there is a difference in 4-36511x18 and 85-36511x18 blade belts. 

If your tractor is a mid 80s Murray 11 horse two blade 36 inch cut there are belts available that will fit. If a 37x 43 won't work correctly someone has modified something to make it not work.


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

It fits. I was routing it wrong. I told y'all it was 2 blades. And the comment about the 2 different models, I was asking y'all if there would be a difference in the model that someone was showing me and the model I had.


----------

